# after software update unwanted shows are being recorded



## ebohatch (Sep 11, 2007)

About a week ago when I turned on my system in the morning I had a notice that the software has been updated, it is now at S428 NACB

Since then the DVR keeps adding to the daily list various shows. These are shows we never watch, such as daytime soaps, people's court, shopping programs, Arsenio Hall, TMZ, etc.

I have done a hard reset, but every morning I check and there are more shows showing up to be recorded.
I indicate to skip them, as they can't be deleted. They are not in my timers list. Yesterday I deleted a group of them that were scheduled to be recorded during the day. Later in the evening I checked and there were more added to be recorded.

I don't need this crap recorded, it just uses up the DVR disk space, over uses the disk drive, etc.

Can anyone tell me how to get this fixed.

We just got hit with another increase in our bill and don't care to have these insipid programs forced on us.

NOT good customer service.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Your issue reminds me of the DirecTV commercial where they payed a customer to switch to DISH and compare the two services. The wife in the commercial describes issues like you're having and how frustrating it was. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps they're trying to implement "suggestions"?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Home built on ancient burial ground ??


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't help but wonder if he has a Hopper and is using the Prime Time features.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He said during the day and over night though.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd contact a dirt member. sounds like your receiver went bonkers.


----------



## snoutspam (Mar 10, 2014)

I have exactly the same thing going on. It just randomly adds new things to record. It did several overnight last night. When it does it overnight, it's just an annoyance deleting them. But, it also does it during prime time and that eats up tuners. Then PTA or things you want to watch or record get preempted. I talked with the 2nd level tech support 2 days ago. They say they are aware of the problem and that the installation of S428 NACB is what caused it. The story is that they are actively working the problem and hope to have a fix in 72 hours. That would be 3/11. We'll see. Wonder if it's possible to regress to the prior software? It had some minor issues but worked much better.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I had a 922 that was doing that and they replaced it.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Check your timers especially the Seek and Record. They may be finding things you didn't expect based on the search criteria that is set.


----------



## snoutspam (Mar 10, 2014)

There hadn't been any changes to the timers. The problem started with the new software. Just got off the phone with Dish and we're going to replace the Hopper. It already had another problem (dead RGB outputs). No word on what fix they were working on for the fix.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If there isn't anything secret about it... could you post what timers you do have defined? That might assist in people being able to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

ebohatch said:


> About a week ago when I turned on my system in the morning I had a notice that the software has been updated, it is now at S428 NACB
> 
> Since then the DVR keeps adding to the daily list various shows. These are shows we never watch, such as daytime soaps, people's court, shopping programs, Arsenio Hall, TMZ, etc.
> 
> ...


ebohatch,

This is an issue we are working on as we speak, the current work around is to delete the timer with no info available in it, timer list or daily schedule.
Select unwanted event/ edit timer/ cancel/ delete highlighted timer.
Thanks


----------



## AdmiralMarith (Mar 15, 2014)

I've also been experiencing this since the last software update, but I discovered something interesting.

In my case I confirmed PTAT was not turned on. When I looked at my timers, I noticed that there were duplicates of things. Double blacklist, for instance. When the daily schedule was visible it would say you have 53 scheduled recordings or some such today and 100 tomorrow. Whe. I scrolled through the list of timers, it would say 9 scheduled for tomorrow for a single event.

My reaction was perhaps overkill, but I deleted my timers after taking photos of the list,and re-created them. The the phantom recording of things hundreds of times a day vanished. So it looks like timer data corruption to me.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

AdmiralMarith said:


> I've also been experiencing this since the last software update, but I discovered something interesting.
> 
> In my case I confirmed PTAT was not turned on. When I looked at my timers, I noticed that there were duplicates of things. Double blacklist, for instance. When the daily schedule was visible it would say you have 53 scheduled recordings or some such today and 100 tomorrow. Whe. I scrolled through the list of timers, it would say 9 scheduled for tomorrow for a single event.
> 
> ...


We're seeing duplicates also, but only pairs of the same recording. I have yet to take the time to triage. I'll try what you have done, delete a timer and then add it again.


----------

